# Bogus PC site



## Anim8r (Jan 18, 2006)

A while back there was a site that was advertising PCs and laptops and displays with totally ridiculous specs.
I can't remember what the site was but it had a design very reminiscent of OSX.
Now there is this site:
http://www.go-l.com/store/index.htm

and I think it may be the same group.

Does anyone remember what the site/company/frackas was about?

Thanks


----------



## ScottW (Jan 18, 2006)

That company is actually real. My father-and-law called them about getting a system. He asked them who they compete against, like Sony or whatever. They responded, their only competitor is Apple. Even though, they don't sell Macs. Of course, judging by their site... that is the case.


----------



## ksv (Jan 18, 2006)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Of course, judging by their site... that is the case.



Judging by their site, they should get a new web designer.


----------



## senne (Jan 18, 2006)

http://www.go-l.com/super_computers/index.htm

I don't see what the point is of building an LCD screen into the tower... Or is it an all-in-one computer with a 20inch screen? THAT would definitly be a *super* computer!


----------



## symphonix (Jan 18, 2006)

The handy colour LCD display on the front of the case lets you see how hot your overclocked PC processor is getting and how long its been since it last came crashing to a halt.

It also looks crazy-wikked. ;-)


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 18, 2006)

Anim8r said:
			
		

> A while back there was a site that was advertising PCs and laptops and displays with totally ridiculous specs.
> ....


These are the same people. It is not that their website looked like MacOS X, it is that their website looked an awful lot like Apple.com. Their product line was setup to look like Apple's to the unobservant browser. Their website in its current iteration looks a little less like Apple.com, but the "inspiration" is clearly evident.


----------



## Reality (Jan 18, 2006)

Funny thing is I find this site easier to navigate through then Apple's. Go figure. Anyway, has anyone actually found a price on these Machines? I'm curious to what they are charging but I can't find that info.


----------



## ora (Jan 18, 2006)

senne said:
			
		

> http://www.go-l.com/super_computers/index.htm
> 
> I don't see what the point is of building an LCD screen into the tower... Or is it an all-in-one computer with a 20inch screen? THAT would definitly be a *super* computer!



Reminds me of a mod of a G4 sawtooth i saw with a little lcd in the front, but the mod was a lot more fun than this.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 18, 2006)

I could see this being useful as a server without the use of a monitor since it's all built in, but it still is rather small (the screen that is).


----------



## fryke (Jan 18, 2006)

Hm. I find these "wikked crazy" PCs are like hot rods or other "pimped" cars. You can make them blink and beep and whatever: But do they get the job done more quickly? Do they feel comfortable? I guess I'd take a Maybach over a "wikked crazy" Honda Civic any day.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 18, 2006)

Reality said:
			
		

> Funny thing is I find this site easier to navigate through then Apple's.


Maybe because they have 1/100th the content, and it takes a grand total of 3 minutes to visit every single page on their site?


> Anyway, has anyone actually found a price on these Machines? I'm curious to what they are charging but I can't find that info.


I could not find a single price on their site, either.  I'd like to speak with someone who has actually ordered and received a product from them.

How the hell do I order a computer from them?  Call them?  How 1980s.  Email them?  How early 1990s.  You can't claim to compete with Apple, a company on the bleeding edge of technology and design, and not have even the dinkiest online order form.  Good luck staying in business, guys (or even producing a product, for that matter)!


----------



## mindbend (Jan 19, 2006)

When I first saw this site over a year ago, I immediately thought it was a hoax. Everything about it screamed hoax. So I made a bet with my coworker. We called them and started placing an order. We were on the phone for an hour going over details. We took it all the way to the end, eventually providing a fake credit card number and contact info. Needless to say, we didn't get our order.

I Googled them at the time and there was much speculation about them. They appeared on hoax sites even, yet it seems they are indeed real.

I once pulled the HTML down and looked at it and it was not only kind of like Apple.com, it WAS Apple.com! There were comments and such that were directly from Apple.com (I pulled both sources). I think they've since cleaned it up a bit to be not so obvious. (Anyone remember "Startrek", when Microsoft stole Apple's early Quicktime code and forgot to take out the comments--or something like that?).

Anyway, I still don't know anyone that has ordered from them, but I can't disprove it as real, so I have to concede it is.


----------



## fryke (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually, I think, StarTrek was the code name for a project to bring System 7 to X86 processors.


----------



## mindbend (Jan 19, 2006)

Didn't the Quicktime thing have its own name?

Ignore me, this is getting off track.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2006)

Star Trek was the codename for the project that would bring the old Mac OS (which at the time was new and shiny ) to Intel's chips at the time (Apple was using Motorola's 680x0 series of processors...before the PowerPC).  The rumor is that Apple actually had a working Mac OS on an i486 computer.  No one other than those in the high echelons of Apple have seen this computer running the Mac OS.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 19, 2006)

IIRC, _Star Trek_ dates back to the i386.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2006)

MisterMe said:
			
		

> IIRC, _Star Trek_ dates back to the i386.



Quite possible....I had read an article where they stated a 486 however.  Don't know which is actually true.  TO THE WIKIPEDIA!!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek_project

They mention a 486...of course, let's hope this info is "untampered."


----------



## wnowak1 (Jan 20, 2006)

Maximum PC asked people if they ever bought one of their PC's.  Turned out no one responded... I think the company is bogus.

Does anyone know of anyone who bought their computer and actually saw it?


----------



## fryke (Jan 20, 2006)

For all I know, it's a fake. Always was a fake, always will be a fake. Until either someone shows up at my doorstep to show me the hardware (even that would be kinda creepy and still reek of a fake) or I see other people using that hardware _somewhere_. I mean: Their site is better for navigating? Yeah, right. Go to store. Choose something. Try to find ANYwhere to order...?! You get to spec-pages etc., but never to a page where you can actually choose what you want to order or even an order-page with a submit button! Fake, fake, fake.


----------



## Flomac (Jan 20, 2006)

The computers even look fake to me. Looks like a really awsome photoshop job. Just look at the chrome wheels on some of the towers and the gradients on the towers themselves. Light doesnt shine like that. Maybe even some Illustrator work was also done.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 5, 2006)

all i know is that i want their 'athens' monitor! drool....


----------



## ergo proxy (Feb 5, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> all i know is that i want their 'athens' monitor! drool....



Darn, that looks really cool, I could definately use that real estate space.


----------



## Viro (Feb 6, 2006)

After looking at athens, I think that site is fake. What the heck is bluetooth used for on a monitor?!? Bluetooth doesn't provide enough bandwidth to do anything useful on a monitor that size.


----------



## fryke (Feb 6, 2006)

grr... when are people gonna get it? I haven't seen *ONE* review of their hardware. Not even a fake one - let alone a real one. I know *no* person who's ever actually ordered a machine, let alone has got one. Site's a fake. Simply.


----------



## Viro (Feb 6, 2006)

fryke, just because no one has seen a review of one or you don't know anyone who has a machine doesn't mean that it's fake. Unless you know all 6 billion people on the planet, that is .


----------



## smithy (Feb 6, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> all i know is that i want their 'athens' monitor! drool....



Actually i do have to say that those monitors look quite similiar to the ones used in Sex and the City. (Alec's workstation that Carrie actually works on breifly to write her column)


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 6, 2006)

i don't beleive hose monitors.  they aren't photo's for one, they are 3d-constructed images, plus, the main display has 5 200dpi 22" lcds.  *find* me a computer, any computer that could display that many pixels. a dual 30" set up, which is pretty damned good, and very intensive on graphics even now, has 8 million effective pixels being powered.  their flagship athen thing runs _46_ million pixels. that's 6x times more.

not going to happen.


----------



## fryke (Feb 6, 2006)

Viro: They've been "around" for much more than a year. And their site is not really easily ignorable for the tech-press. So why aren't there reviews? Because there's no actual hardware.


----------



## mindbend (Feb 6, 2006)

I admit, this site has baffled me for a couple of years now. I already told my story way back in this thread, so I won't go over it again. But it is interesting. The site is on hoax sites and there's a lot of evidence indicating it's a fake. I'm in total agreement that it is very odd you never see any reviews of this place, though I haven't actualy gone looking either. And since it's a PC company, it's very unlikely I'd ever come across such a review anyway.

However, I'd like to see somebody here try to place an order (like I did two years ago). Why would they keep this hoax going for so long and actually "pretend" to take orders? There are people who have tracked down each product that they sell and shown them to actually exist. This company seems, at best, to simply be a reseller of existing products from a variety of manufacturers. They just present/brand them in interesting ways. As one other poster on another site put it, just like Alienware.

If you google www.go-l.com hoax, there's a ton of "info", "evidence" and debate out there. Great hoax (just for endurance alone) if it is one.


----------



## Timotheos100 (Feb 8, 2006)

That super computer has some style, but i wouldnt compair it to a Power mac and the 'mach' 3.8 looks hideous.

At the very bottom of each products page (eg. http://www.go-l.com/store/hardware/cosmo_bronze.htm) there is a customize and price section which doesnt have any info about customization or price...


----------



## Ricky (Feb 18, 2006)

ksv said:
			
		

> Judging by their site, they should get a new web designer.


Agreed.  The site is an absolute atrocity.


----------

